# What a monster



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Big Z proving once again he is the best presser on the planet, new world record at SCL final


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

lets see who's gonna get the girls in a night club.lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

how much was that mate ???


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

sakso said:


> lets see who's gonna get the girls in a night club.lol


Haha lol

I dont understand why Big Z even trains he aint gonna get laid if he hits a club in essex


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> how much was that mate ???


215kg mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sakso said:


> lets see who's gonna get the girls in a night club.lol


f.ucks that got to do with a strongman event???


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> f.ucks that got to do with a strongman event???


taking the p!ss mate about a thread where savickas etc got slated for training coz if a girl saw them in a club they would want to shag them haha


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> f.ucks that got to do with a strongman event???


Open forum, Open thread... aint it!?!?


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

thats rick89 in a few years time

you read it here first...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> taking the p!ss mate about a thread where savickas etc got slated for training coz if a girl saw them in a club they would want to shag them haha





sakso said:


> Open forum, Open thread... aint it!?!?


ahhhhhh i see.......ill get back in my corner now :lol:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

he fukin ****ed the press, he could do more

awesome


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

its just pure brute power aswell, all triceps and delts very little hip and quad involvement

tremendous power


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Made it look silly


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

the crazy thing is he claims he has done alot more in training on his own

and going by the look of that I for one done doubt it what so ever


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

on a serious note, I really don't want to mess with him... imagine you get a smack from him. ouch...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Z in person is a unit and a half.

There are lots of women who like BIG men, not ones that appear into themselves as bodybuilders do.

Standing next to the man he is obivously solid and built as hell and his wife is a hottie!


----------



## Dave3g (Apr 14, 2011)

still,, he made it look like he was only warming up.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Big Z has a very hot wife he would prob crush her in bed tho!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

He p1ssed it!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> 215kg mate


looked. so. easy. :laugh:


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

Impressive and there's me thinking I was double hard shoulder pressing 40kg dumbbells in each hand for 10 reps 

Out of interest there's seems to be so many different power lifting records and different sanctions which are most responsible? Which ones have strict testing? or no testing at all?

For instance is big Z a nat guy?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Z in person is a unit and a half.
> 
> There are lots of women who like BIG men, not ones that appear into themselves as bodybuilders do.
> 
> Standing next to the man he is obivously solid and built as hell and* his wife is a hottie*!


pictures of said wife?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

The Shredder said:


> Impressive and theres me thinking I was double hard shoulder pressing 40kg dumbells in each hand for 10


i still like you dont worry mate


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

The Shredder said:


> For instance is big Z a nat guy?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> pictures of said wife?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

as mentioned his wife is a hottie and some women like big powerfull men more than these sissy's with six packs and mt2'ed up to fck with plucke deyebrows


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

The Shredder said:


> Impressive and there's me thinking I was double hard shoulder pressing 40kg dumbbells in each hand for 10 reps
> 
> Out of interest there's seems to be so many different power lifting records and different sanctions which are most responsible? Which ones have strict testing? or no testing at all?
> 
> For instance is big Z a nat guy?


ye mate all natty

about as natural as I am rich lol

his record is in untested (i think they test for reccies but not aas) strongman


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> as mentioned his wife is a hottie and some women like big powerfull men more than these sissy's with six packs and mt2'ed up to fck with plucke deyebrows


Oh I don't think the main reason she's with the former world's strongest man because of his huge body. You gettin laid if you have been world strongest man it's fame lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Oh I don't think the main reason she's with the former world's strongest man because of his huge body. You gettin laid if you have been world strongest man it's fame lol


Could be becuase he has one of the strongest hip drives on the planet ;-) there is something in the whole functionality thing!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Oh I don't think the main reason she's with the former world's strongest man because of his huge body. You gettin laid if you have been world strongest man it's fame lol


I know lads that arent famous and not rich 22 stone with hot birds and the woman straight up say they love big powerful men

Trust me there about mate haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

wow, made it look like he could of repped that too


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

another really good log presser, Lalas..


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

The follwoing is copied and pasted from another forum of a fan whos friends spoke to Z about his training.....

"I was there and two of my friends talked to Zydrunas

He said that he does 220 kgs for 2 reps in training

His log clean is 270 kgs

And his military press is 240 kgs - with a regular bar"

CRAZY STRONG.....I would have to say I believ him also on seeing how easy the 215 went up, a log clean of 270kg is super human


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't know why i bother training when I see stuff like this!!


----------



## treecreeper (Nov 12, 2010)

awesome strength


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

He ****ed that.. Could easy do more I bet..


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i`d marry him after that press

:lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

He is a clever dude and does not show all his cards,i used to be in contact with Kaz. and he told me a bit about big z a while ago when he was younger,even then it was said he could do 200k x 2 reps!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ahhhhhh i see.......ill get back in my corner now :lol:


lmao!


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

thats incredible, struggle to deadlift that!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

stuart.s said:


> thats incredible, struggle to deadlift that!


I think i might take up knitting soon!^^^^^^^^^^2^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

The guy is an absolute beast! Made it look so easy. Its nice to see the other competitors, Katona etc.. celebrating with him after. You dont seem to get that in many other sports or competitions.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jay_1986 said:


> The guy is an absolute beast! Made it look so easy. Its nice to see the other competitors, Katona etc.. celebrating with him after. You dont seem to get that in many other sports or competitions.


strongman is really friendly sport, all competitors help each other with chalk, belts tacky smelling slats etc and spur each other on in training and comps

alot of rivals against each other in the big comps train together its pretty cool like that


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

That is crazy strong!!!


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Crazy strong!!!!!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

strong and crazy


----------

